#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Аджан Ча Бодхиньяна, Ньянадхаммо Корни всех вещей

## Pavel_Tsvetkov

Аджан Ча Бодхиньяна, Ньянадхаммо Корни всех вещей

Москва, ИП Солдатов А.В. 2009, 192 стр.
Перевел с английского языка Архипов Алексей.
Редактор Солдатов Александр

Перед вами легко и просто написанная книга о том, как привнести в свою жизнь осознанность. Авторы, опытные буддийские учителя медитации, рассказывают о своих достижениях и открытиях в процесс медитации, делятся своим опытом решения многих типичных вопро сов и трудностей. Данная книга будет интересна как начинающим, та и опытным практикам медитации.
Наставления учителей лесной традиции буддизма Тхеравады Аджана Ча и его ученика Аджана Ньянадхаммо легко достигают сердец и умов людей. Простота стиля в сочетании с чувством юмора, а также глубокое знание буддийской практики облегчают по понимание даже самых трудных моментов буддизма.



Содержание

АДЖАН ЧА Бодхиньяна

1.	Обзор буддийского учения	5
2.	Дар Дхаммы	13
3.	Природа Дхаммы	20
4.	Два лица реальности	27
5.	Обучение сердца	42
6.	Жизнь с коброй	53
7.	Чтение природного ума	56
8.	Просто делайте это!	75
9.	Вопросы и ответы	83

АДЖАН НЬЯНАДХАММО Корни всех вещей

1.	Праздные мысли	104
2.	Буддизм и сверхъестественные явления	121
3.	Сила веры	144
4.	Корни всех вещей	153
5.	Медитация ходьбы	168
6.	Духовные способности	184


Критика: Как и в предудущих изданиях серии "Библиотека буддиста" страдает качество перевода и внешний дизайн, верстка. Иллюстрации в книге, видимо, взяты прямо из интернета. Переводчику явно не хватает грамотного редактора, хорошо разбирающегося в предмете. Возникает вопрос об авторских правах. Если в этой книге они указаны таким образом -(©AJAHN СНА 1982 Sеlected texts ,© АJAHN NYANADНАММО 2002), то в других изданиях, например по Дзен, просто нет никаких упоминаний об оригинальных изданиях и правах.

Несмотря на это книга заслуживает внимания и за несовершенством перевода можно угадать первоначальный смысл  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (05.10.2009), Morris Allan (05.10.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.10.2009), sergey (05.10.2009), Zom (05.10.2009), Аминадав (07.10.2009), Бо (05.10.2009), Маркион (29.01.2014), Читтадхаммо (05.10.2009)

----------


## Zom

Надо будет прикупить.

----------

Читтадхаммо (05.10.2009)

----------


## Morris Allan

в продолжение темы...

Тик Нат Хан, Сумедо А.
Счастье внутренней тишины. Гнев
Серия: Мастера современного буддизма.
Аннотация:
Перед вами легко и понятно написанная книга о том, как привнести в свою жизнь осознанность. Авторы, опытные буддистские учителя медитации, рассказывают о своих достижениях и открытиях в процессе медитации, делятся своим опытом решения многих типичных вопросов и трудностей. Эта книга будет интересна как начинающим, так и опытным практикам медитации.
Наставления мастеров буддизма Аджана Сумедо и Тик Нат Хана легко достигают сердец и умов людей. Простота стиля в сочетании с чувством юмора, а также глубокое знание буддистской практики облегчают понимание даже самых трудных моментов учения.

Аджан Сумедо. Счастье внутренней тишины.

1. Непривязанный ум
1 Религиозная традиция и практика нравственности.
2. Жизнь такая, какая она есть.
II. Искусные средства
1. Освободиться от привязанности.
2. Слушайте ум
3. Пять препятствий.
III. Опыт монашеской жизни
1. Миряне и монашеская община.
2. Послушник
3. Монах и общество.
4. Терпение.
5. Практика доброжелательности
6. Камма и перерождение
7. Привязанность к учителям
8. Постижение ума.


Тик Нат Хан. Гнев

1. Пища гнева
2. Погасите пламя гнева
3. Язык подлинной любви.
4. Преображение.
5. Сострадательное общение.
6. Ваша сердечная сутра
7. Врагов не бывает
8. Дэвид и Ангелина: привычное русло энергии гнева.
9. Мы контролируем свой гнев осознанностью.
10. Осознанное дыхание.
11. Возвращение в чистую землю


Издатель/производитель:	Нирвана
ISBN:	5-94726-053-0
Год:	2006
Страниц:	192
Обложка:	мягкая
Формат:	обычный

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Хсин Юн, Дхаммананда
Как жить легко и просто. Сила ума
Серия: Мастера современного буддизма.
Аннотация:
Как жить нравственно и целомудренно, управлять телом и речью, побеждать жадность, гнев и т.д.

Издатель/производитель:	Нирвана
ISBN:	978-5-94726-105-9
Год:	2009
Страниц:	160
Обложка:	мягкая
Формат:	обычный

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Не сочтите рекламой, но эти и другие книги можно купить в интернет-магазине http://www.bookmail.ru/ (кстати по недорогим ценам) :Smilie: 
плюс ко всему там можно прикупить книгу, рекомендованную Павлом Цветковым : Корни всех вещей. Бодхиньяна

----------

AlekseyE (09.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (07.10.2009)

----------

